# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  Would you use an antimalware from company  "A" ?

## drongo

Dear visitors and participants of the project, i just simply want  to know what do you think about it  :Wink: 
Here is a simple case: 

There's some Company, lets call it  "A", which makes both malware and *anti*-malware at the same time.
**The antimalware from this company is 100% malware free !
 *You need badly some anti-malware (doesn't matter free or not)* 
Here's the question:
Would you use an *anti*-malware released by "A" company?

----------


## Sjoeii

I really would not trust it

----------


## Ultima Weapon

No way, I dont trust company a!!!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

theres a popular rumour that viruses are written by anti-virus companies... That's why they are always detecting and healing them...

----------


## Sjoeii

rumours, rumours
But you'll never know

----------


## Info_bot

test

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Info_bot*, You're alive?  :Smiley:

----------

